
Moving from Rails to Go - andreynering
https://finotto.org/post/moving-from-rails-to-go/
======
parvenu74
> Mainly it was Crystal, Elixir or Go [as an alternative to Ruby].

You explain why you liked Go; did you try writing a microservice in all three
languages and compare and contrast the process of writing, debugging, and
supporting? I realize that's a tad unrealistic though I suspect _someone_ has
done it. I'm personally looking at Elixir (coming from a .NET background) and
am very aware of Go... perhaps I'll do the "one service, three languages" and
give my thoughts on .NET Core, Go, and Elixir. Unless this has already been
done... if so, someone drop a link pls!

